# Destin Surf fishing! Active morning



## Destin Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Lines wet at 6:30am this morning. Immediately hooked a huge ray on shrimp. My buddies showed up at 7am just in time to see my rod bend over. Big 33" red (safely released)! Immediately after that my rod almost bent in half and I think I had a big shark on. Fought for about 15 minutes and he cut my line. Line was frayed about 4-5' up so that's why I assume shark. My buddy tim caught 2 nice sheepies, and some more cats and rays followed. Bite stopped at 9:30. One person next to me caught a pomp. Exciting day!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report and pic


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, sounds like a fun morning.

Kevin


----------

